# Headlight stobes



## PAPlow (Dec 29, 2000)

Thinking of installing headlight stobes in my 97 F250. Anyone ever do this? If so is it expensive?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

hay i got them in my 00 250 in the heads, front turns, and back ups i think it was about $450 for of of it for a 6 outlet 90 watt wheelen box works great make sure you seal the plugs with grease and you got no prob get back to me if you need help i can tell you where to get the best value


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't put strobes in the headlights. The lights will wash out the strobes and you get no warning. Install them in the turn signal assembly or marker lights instead. Much more effective.

It may be illegal to put strobes in the headlights too. Check into it before you drill holes.....


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey Paplow, I just installed my in my headlights and backup lights can see me from a mile away. Took about four hours to do everything. I know a bunch of people who run them in the headlights. Fell free to ask any other questions!


P.s. I bought the whelen 90 watt six head look and work great


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Strobes 99 F150*

I put strobes in my 99 F150. I bought a 6 head unit 60 watts. I put them in the backup lights and the front marker (blinkers). It was not hard to fo at all. The toughest piece was running the wires. Make sure you get at least 2 20' wires if you have a super cab. Get 4 if you have a crew cab. I mounted the control unit under the rear bench seat on the drivers side. Bought a generic unit from stobesnmore.com with 4 heads for like $180 delivered. 2 amber 2 clear and a switch. They wirk great. People actually get the idea now to stay away. Before I just had an amber strobe on the roof and it was like I had nothing.


----------



## PAPlow (Dec 29, 2000)

Does anyone have them who resides in Pennsylvania? I don't know the law for such. Also is the stobesnmore site the cheapest place to purchase these?
Is the Strobes N' More Professional System 4 that they sell what I would need for my truck?


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I think if you are only using the strobes in a parkinglot or when you are clearing someone's driveway no one will bother you regardless of the laws.

only a d"ick of a cop would bother someone for that in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

when you install them in the front just be aware of the flash back. I set the trucks in our fleet to be able to cut off the front ones by switch if they bbecome too anoyying. "only a d"ick of a cop would bother someone for that in the middle of a snowstorm"--3 of our trucks were pulled over by same cop in middle of snowstorm for suspision of overwieght.Only 1 was.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

all the cops I run into wave and look happy someone is out clearing the snow to make things safer for people.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

*federal signal*

if u want the best u should buy Federal Signal... thats what they use on all the fire trucks and ambulences.... Supposed to be the best


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

*just a thought*

on the picture page look for the cutting edge kid's 04 picks he has were he got all of his lights for (he has a lot too) maybe they would have some for cheaper


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Actually Tomar is the top of the line in emergency warning systems. Whelen, Federal Signal, Code 3, and Tomar are used in various emergency equipment applications. Some areas of the country obviously have a preference over one than the other based on a variety of reasons, ie. availability, end user preference, fleet pricing, vehicle up-fitter preference, warranty, etc. Hide-A-Way systems are very affordable and easy to install. I have them in all of my trucks except for one, as well as other types of warning lights and I installed everything myself.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

the CHEAPEST place to buy Hide Away strobe sets is VLSUSA.com and LSHLIGHTS.NET And your strobes dont get washed out from your headlights. Thats because your regular headlights are not on, Only your plow lights would be on. Unless you have your plow off and the strobes are on in the headlights, then they would be washed out. Go with the 90 watt cause the 60 watt is not worth it. Just doesnt cut it with 15 watts per head.


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

I've got the ECCO 4 head ($250) in my 150. I agree with getting longer cables if you have ext. cab! I barely had enough length to reach. 
CHECK LOCAL LAWS! I had a cop get on his PA to me once, but with an uncle on the dept. (a Lt. at that) he sent me an email stating mine were in compliance and to keep the email in my truck to show if anyone else ever gave me problems. Mine flash clear to the front and red to the rear (was going to do in backup area but not enough space to compensate for heat). Here is a link that may help you out. Try to find info on "vehicle warning lights" it actually speaks specifically on hazard or 4-way flasher type lights, but Kentucky's Revised Statutes gives colors, etc. (clear to amber for front and amber to red to the rear, depending on make/model of vehicle).

http://www.mikebrownsolutions.com/lawlinks.htm

Good Luck!
Justin


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Strobes*

I have a Brand New in the box 6/90 strobe system available if anyone still needs one. 4 strobes, 90 watt power supply, cables and triple rocker switch for $199. E-mail me direct at [email protected].

Thanks!


----------

